# to much crankcase pressure



## kozzy85 (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone come across having to much pressure in the crankcase and blowing out the crank seal cause of this. im currently running 07 GTI FSI, current mods are intake, 3 dp, forge spacer, noise pipe delete plug, apr stage 2... had a bad oil leak coming from the crank seal and had it replaced, after the tech took it out for a test run he noticed when he got back the seal had been pushed out and was up against the timing belt pully gear, he replaced it a total of 3 more times and it still pushed itself out. he said it was cause of running the higher boost, and the fix was an aftermarket pcv setup to relieve the pressure. Has this happened to anyonelse and what are your guys thoughts about this,,,,


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Pretty common PCV failure.

The one way valve that blocks the intake manifold tube goes bad and boosts reverses into the crankcase....

Sucks....


----------



## delav.gli (Oct 4, 2011)

Run a block-off plate and cap the recirculation line into the intake manifold. The drawback is that you wont get as much vacuum to relieve crankcase pressure, but it's better than the alternative.

You could also upgrade to the latest rev OEM PVC via ECS. They've changed the valving to avoid this exact issue.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

delav.gli said:


> Run a block-off plate and cap the recirculation line into the intake manifold. The drawback is that you wont get as much vacuum to relieve crankcase pressure, but it's better than the alternative.
> 
> You could also upgrade to the latest rev OEM PVC via ECS. They've changed the valving to avoid this exact issue.


they have changed it many times, what have this changed this time to do that, exactly?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Are you guys saying that a BAD PCV will cause the crank seal to push itself out????????????

WTF.. I have never heard of this.. I am asking because I am getting a oil leak coming from the timing belt cover area.

ALSO! I just received another letter from VW regarding the PCV failing.. and also the throttle body motor. I plan to get it to the dealeship so they can look at it.. I was just about to order the newest set from ECS but now that I have this letter.. I want them to replace it.

JT


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

it can, yes. if it fails, your turbo is allowed to pressurize the crank case. pressure is not good.


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

vw has issued a warranty extension on the crankcase breather valve system (pcv). when that valve fails it could allow boost pressure to be exerted on the crankcase seals. if at idle you cannot remove the oil filler cap you have a bad crankcase breather valve.


----------



## kozzy85 (Oct 26, 2008)

went ahead and installed the BSH race catch can system, results- no more pressure in the crankcase and no more oil leaking from the crank seal. alot of time and money went into stoping that oil leak. my advice is to get and aftermarket pcv setup before you chip your car


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*not always true*



Rangod said:


> vw has issued a warranty extension on the crankcase breather valve system (pcv). when that valve fails it could allow boost pressure to be exerted on the crankcase seals. if at idle you cannot remove the oil filler cap you have a bad crankcase breather valve.


vacuum is usually good, a lack of it is a problem at idle. take the oil filler cap off with the engine idling, if it runs poorly or stalls your pcv is shot.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

kozzy85 said:


> went ahead and installed the BSH race catch can system, results- no more pressure in the crankcase and no more oil leaking from the crank seal. alot of time and money went into stoping that oil leak. my advice is to get and aftermarket pcv setup before you chip your car


A lot of wasted time and money here, a new PCV would have fixed you right up if you went for it first.

How much was that catch can setup ? 300$?

:screwy:


----------



## cbaquol (Nov 28, 2011)

gmikel said:


> vacuum is usually good, a lack of it is a problem at idle. take the oil filler cap off with the engine idling, if it runs poorly or stalls your pcv is shot.


I thought it was normal for the engine to run poorly with the oil cap off? I think the PCV oil cap test is more about the amount of force required to remove the cap (lots of force means the pcv is bad)

Check out post #22 in this thread, good stuff!

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...nk-case-pressure.-Bad-pcv-valve?highlight=pcv


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

.. I would love to run a catch can but they are not Emissions legal here in california.

I plan to take mine to VW since I have the letter and hopefully they will replace it.

JT


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*i mispoke*



gmikel said:


> vacuum is usually good, a lack of it is a problem at idle. take the oil filler cap off with the engine idling, if it runs poorly or stalls your pcv is shot.


if there is no vacuum you've got pcv problems. if the engine stumbles or dies and there was vacuum you're probably ok.


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

PCV stands for "positive crankcase ventilation". the combustion process produces more pressure in the combustion chamber than the piston rings can fully seal allowing some positive pressure (above atmostpheric) into the crankcase which needs to be ventilated. used to be a draft tube before strict emission controls. while there can be instances of less then atmostpheric pressure in the crankcase this is momentary as pressure is induced during the combustion process. on the 2.0fsi system a bad pcv valve allows full manifold low pressure to be applied to the crank case which can make it nearly impossible to remove the oil filler cap as it is forced onto its seat by atmostpheric pressure.


----------



## kozzy85 (Oct 26, 2008)

the catch can was 280 i wanted to go with it eventually, this just made me get it quicker. besides getting an oem pcv setup again probably would of failed eventually in the future.


----------

